# My first night pics of my 350z



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Just got my first SLR ......a Canon EOS 1300d
Gave the car a good clean and a coat of C2v3.
So here are a few pics I took.
Today was my first outing with my camera and tripod.



Exp 1/4 f4.5 ISO 100



Exp 0"4. f4.5 ISO 100



Exp 1/25. f4.5. ISO 100

Used a halogen as a light source.
Comments on improving my results are most welcome.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This pic "looks" clearer and brighter but is not what my eyes were seeing.
Despite being a lot brighter than what I actually saw, it looks "better" to me because I can see more of the car.
This was exposure 1" f4.5 ISO 100


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You need to diffuse the light so that you don't get the over exposed areas. Have a loot on YouTube for long exposure night photography and also light painting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Cheers Nick.
I will try moving the halogen an extra 5-10 metres away and maybe use 2 halogens 5-10 metres apart.


----------

